# What to eat before travelling?



## dave5555 (Apr 20, 2011)

I will be travelling from Arizona to San Diego for a small get-away. What are some foods that are safe to eat in the morning that will be ok? I know for a fact that milk does not settle well with me but other dairy products seem to be work, or at least they don't have a big noticeable effect. I have this rumbling in my stomach (that I believe is gas) and I take Gas X and Align (a probiotic) before travelling. The main thing is that I want to feel comfortable on the trip as it will be a 6 hour drive. Just wondering, does anyone have this feeling that when they inhale, your intestines inside your stomach feel weird when your stomach bulges outward as if they are being stretched? ( Sometimes I have to put my hand over my stomach to prevent it from going out to far as this seems to be affecting my internal GI trac.)


----------



## jeffreylee (Jun 24, 2011)

dave5555 said:


> I will be travelling from Arizona to San Diego for a small get-away. What are some foods that are safe to eat in the morning that will be ok? I know for a fact that milk does not settle well with me but other dairy products seem to be work, or at least they don't have a big noticeable effect. I have this rumbling in my stomach (that I believe is gas) and I take Gas X and Align (a probiotic) before travelling. The main thing is that I want to feel comfortable on the trip as it will be a 6 hour drive. Just wondering, does anyone have this feeling that when they inhale, your intestines inside your stomach feel weird when your stomach bulges outward as if they are being stretched? ( Sometimes I have to put my hand over my stomach to prevent it from going out to far as this seems to be affecting my internal GI trac.)


My suggestion is rather than taking milk you can take fruit juices,drink plenty of water,eat grapes and crudities such as carrot and celery sticks,don't drink alcohol.Don't eat a diet high in fat. Don't eat foods that produce intestinal gases. Onions, cauliflower, cabbage and pulses like baked beans are the main offenders of the category.


----------

